
AWS SDK for C++ - antaviana
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/introducing-the-aws-sdk-for-c/
======
johnflan
On one hand I'm quit surprised this didn't already exist, but on the other
hand I can't see a huge market for it?

~~~
Q6T46nT668w6i3m
I love C++, so I'm excited.

I can imagine non-C++ libraries (e.g. Python or Ruby) wrapping the C++
interface rather than using a custom implementation.

~~~
nathankunicki
May I ask why? Plenty of implementations already exist for other languages,
and since the interface is just HTTP, I see little benefit to wrapping the C++
library.

~~~
oomkiller
Official, full support, instead of a custom implementation where it can take
weeks to add support for a new service that's already a part of the C++ lib.
Also, there are some newer languages out there that don't have quality
libraries for AWS, but do have C extension support. This will allow wrappers
for to be created so these languages can be used with AWS as well. Just take a
look at how the Java lib is used.

~~~
15155
In my experience, it's just easier to take their API descriptor file (JSON
IIRC) and generate a client from it.

~~~
monksy
Wouldn't that be WADL?

~~~
Slippery_John
No, WADL is XML. You can see some of the data files in the boto3 repository:
[https://github.com/boto/boto3/tree/develop/boto3/data](https://github.com/boto/boto3/tree/develop/boto3/data)

It is somewhat similar in concept

~~~
monksy
WADL is an description language for REST services.

------
KenanSulayman
Finally, and I love the simplicity of the API. Can't wait to play with it;
though I'd have loved to see modern C++ futures to have been used, given that
it was just released. But even then, finally there is at least something!

~~~
antaviana
At least in the following file, all *Callable functions return a future:

[https://github.com/awslabs/aws-sdk-cpp/blob/master/aws-
cpp-s...](https://github.com/awslabs/aws-sdk-cpp/blob/master/aws-cpp-
sdk-s3/include/aws/s3/S3Client.h)

------
eigenbom
I can see so much potential for this. For example, if you don't want to solely
distribute on Steam but want an auto-update feature then it'll be a lot easier
with AWS.

Not C++ specific, but I'm hopeful that we'll see some game distribution
platforms built on top of this kind of tech. More competitors to Steam will be
a good thing.

------
Doches
I bet Steve Yegge _loves_ this
([https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/tour-de-
babel](https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/tour-de-babel)).

------
bobbles
>This SDK has been specifically designed with game developers in mind

Can anyone explain to me how game developers would use this with AWS? (just
for hosting assets?)

~~~
justinhj
As a mobile game developer we use a lot of different aws functionality. We
don't use c++ a lot though. Console games do so this will probably be used by
those although most aws access is done through a server not directly from the
client

------
hatred
Is this auto-generated ?

~~~
wging
Most likely, given this quote at the end:

> We also are adding support for individual services as we become more
> confident that the client generator can properly support each protocol.

